# Merckx headtube construction



## Steve Linder (Apr 11, 2007)

I just bought a (89-91?) Merckx Corsa which came equipped with a ControlTech stem. I replaced it with a more appropriate - and better-looking - Modolo stem whose quill length seems to be of standard size (i.e. short). Despite this, I cannot insert the stem low enough to cover its insertion mark. There seems to be a collar of some kind at the bottom of the headtube that prevents lowering the stem to its proper depth. Anyone know what the problem is or have any suggestions (i.e. other than reinstall the ControlTech)?


----------

